# Sovent



## Lhaney (Jan 30, 2012)

Has anyone used the sovent system we are starting a remodel of a 11 story in the district of columbia installing this system. Just wanted some opinions on your experience.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

Quick post an intro!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I would follow the above advice.... :thumbup:

Here is why...
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/

All you have to do is click here and do one....

It will greatly enhance your user experience here on this forum....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

RealCraftsMan said:


> Quick post an intro!


I hear drums beating in the distance. The natives are restless.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Isn't that spelled Solvent...Intros are welcomed and required by the members.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Isn't that spelled Solvent...Intros are welcomed and required by the members.


No, it's Sovent.


www.sovent.com/about.htm


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I know, we have Sovent Systems in a few hotels here...


----------



## Lhaney (Jan 30, 2012)

Intro done


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

They work just fine...just as designed. Like I said we have several hotels using them since the 80's.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Done 2 hotels in Co. in Sovent.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

The Cast Iron Soil Pipe Institute (CISPI) recommends against using Sovent. They are concerned there is not enough air moving through the system which will lead to interior rusting and flaking.

Mark


----------

